# nanun hangulman haca e ca yo



## joemama360

Ok, so this kind of bugs me a little bit but I was wondering if this makes sense...
nanun hangulman haca e ca yo.

I'm pretty sure theres a better way of saying that phrase. (Sorry if I can't write it in Korean.)


----------



## Snubby

What is the original English phrase you're trying to translate into Korean (since there are several different romanization systems for Korean, it's not clear to me what you're trying to say here).  Best regards.


----------



## microzenith

Yes, it'd be more helpful if you could tell us what the original phrase is... 
Anyway, it seems to me that you're trying to say 
"나는 한글만 할 수 있어요." / "I can only speak Korean."
Is that right?


----------



## joemama360

Whatever. I don't care anymore. Thanks for the help anyways.


----------

